# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Three brother's event (Brother lineages survivors)

## Alpenjager

After my phylogenetic T-M184 tree work I started to wonder why T1a-M70 have 3 Paleolithic survivor brother branches.
Then I compared this with other haplogroups and I got some interesting results.
The "three brother's event" is found mostly in those lineages that participated in the Early Neolithic.
Probably this results are hidding a very ancient and successful way of life.

3Bevent.jpg

----------


## Sile

> After my phylogenetic T-M184 tree work I started to wonder why T1a-M70 have 3 Paleolithic survival brother branches.
> Then I compared this with other haplogroups and I got some interesting results.
> The "three brother's event" is found mostly in those lineages that participated in the Early Neolithic.
> Probably this results are hidding a very ancient and successful way of life.
> 
> Attachment 8395


amazing how the top 2 haplogroups ( oldest ) along with G2a are all LBK central Europe

----------

